# Fuel octane requirements/ best fuel for R32 GTR



## IlluminatiDre (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone know the exact octane requirements for the RB26DETT? I couldn't find any solid answers online. I've heard many different things but I don't know whats true. I'm currently in Japan and some say the GTR needs Japanese premium which is 100+ octane but I've also been told that the U.S. 93 octane is better and isn't "watered down" as much as the Japanese gas. I have read that different countries measure octane differently so I don't know what to believe.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Where are you located? If in Europe just use 95 or above.

Yes, the states' uses a different system so their fuel isn't as bad as first seems. 

So many variables to your question like state of tune, use of car etc

**just read it again, saw you're in Japan. I believe they readily sell 100 octane which is ideal**


----------



## IlluminatiDre (May 20, 2012)

Yep I'm in Japan, I also have U.S. premium available.


----------



## WARP SPEED (Aug 14, 2012)

What RON is the American fuel you would use versus the Japanese RON? 

Jap 100 RON =95 RON US

In America premium varies from westcoast at 91 AKI to 93 AKI on the eastcoast.


----------



## IlluminatiDre (May 20, 2012)

WARP SPEED said:


> What RON is the American fuel you would use versus the Japanese RON?
> 
> Jap 100 RON =95 RON US
> 
> In America premium varies from westcoast at 91 AKI to 93 AKI on the eastcoast.


When I was in the U.S. it was 93 where I lived, we also have 93 on base. Thanks for the info on the RON and AKI. I was doing a little reading on those measurements, is it true that 93 AKI comes out to 98 RON?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

98 RON will be fine as long as you have the factory tune (not chipped or tuner Rom etc).

Otherwise get the tune checked out on a dyno.


----------



## IlluminatiDre (May 20, 2012)

Yea I have factory tune, only thing I've done is removed the restrictor pill but that still doesn't allow boost to go past factory limites.


----------



## William Cawley (Feb 6, 2016)

*RB20DET*

is this the same octane rating because i would like to know before buying one so i don't ruin it I have a GTS-4 in Mind to Import and register here in the USA so this is why i am asking like I said so i don't ruin the car


----------

